# Solved an X/Nvidia problem using a well-formed xorg.conf

## Macheath

Today, after hours and hours of wondering why the heck my console would always show up on the tv-screen after exiting the X server, I finally solved the problem....!!!!

Now I have two screens setup, the TV for watching movies and all, and exiting X just gives me the console on my COMPUTERscreen, like it should. B-e-a-utiful!!

I really, really tried to solve my problem but alas, it was all in vain. Luckily for me though, I stumbled on the xorg.conf this guy posted on the net: 

http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/Multiple_Monitors_with_Nvidia

A few minor changes, and it was all set. Pure magic, believe you me.....!! Thanks man, whoever you are.

Thought I'd shared it; hope this can be of help to people on these forums, too...

Ciao!!

----------

## bus.dch

In case the original link goes away, here's the contents

```
I have an Nvidia FX 5200 with TV-out.

There are multiple layouts in this configurationfile.

#Xorg.conf

Section "ServerLayout"

       Identifier     "GeForce_FX_5200_AGP_TV"

       Screen       0 "Screen0" 0 0

       Screen       1 "Screen1" Above "Screen0"

       InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

       InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

       InputDevice    "pen1" "SendCoreEvents"

       InputDevice    "eraser1" "SendCoreEvents"

       InputDevice    "cursor1" "SendCoreEvents"

       Option         "Xinerama" "off"

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

       Identifier     "GeForce_FX_5200_AGP"

       Screen       0 "Screen0" 0 0

       InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

       InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

       InputDevice    "pen1"     "SendCoreEvents"

       InputDevice    "eraser1"  "SendCoreEvents"

       InputDevice    "cursor1"  "SendCoreEvents"

       Option         "Xinerama" "off"

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

       Identifier     "GeForce_FX_5200_Twinview_AGP_TV"

       Screen       0 "Screen2" 0 0

       InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

       InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

       Option         "Xinerama" "off"

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

       Identifier     "GeForce_FX_5200_Twinview_TV_AGP"

       Screen       0 "Screen3" 0 0

       InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

       InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

       Option         "Xinerama" "off"

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

       Identifier     "GeForce_FX_5200_TV"

       Screen       0 "Screen4" 0 0

       InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

       InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

       Option         "Xinerama" "off"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

       Option   "AllowMouseOpenFail" "true"

       Option   "DontZap"   "True"

       Option   "DontVTSwitch"   "False"

       Option   "DefaultServerLayout" "GeForce_FX_5200_AGP_TV"

Endsection

Section "Files"

# The location of the RGB database.  Note, this is the name of the

# file minus the extension (like ".txt" or ".db").  There is normally

# no need to change the default.

   RgbPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

#   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera"

   FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/TTF"

   FontPath   "/usr/local/share/fonts/ttf"

   FontPath   "/usr/local/share/fonts/msttcorefonts"

   FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local"

   FontPath   "/usr/local/share/fonts/freefont"

   FontPath   "/usr/local/share/fonts/sharefont"

   FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc"

   FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1"

   FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/CID"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/mikachan-font"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/twmoefonts"

EndSection

Section "Module"

       Load  "dbe"

       Load  "glx"

       Load  "extmod"

       Load  "fbdevhw"

       Load  "record"

       Load  "freetype"

       Load  "bitmap"

       Load  "type1"

EndSection

#Section "Extensions"

#       Option "Composite" "Enable"

#EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

       Identifier  "Keyboard0"

       Driver      "kbd"

    Option     "Xleds"           "1 2 3"

    #Option     "XkbVariant"      "nodeadkeys"

    Option     "XkbRules"        "xorg"

    Option     "AutoRepeat"      "250 30"

    Option     "XkbModel"        "pc105"

    Option     "XkbLayout"       "us"

    #Option     "CustomKeycodes"  "on"

    #Option     "XkbVariant"     ""

    #Option     "XkbOptions"     ""

EndSection Section "InputDevice"

       Identifier   "pen1"

       Driver       "wacom"

       Option       "Type" "stylus"

       Option       "Device" "/dev/input/event1"

       Option       "Mode" "Absolute"

       Option       "USB" "on"

       Option       "Tilt" "on"

       Option       "KeepShape" "on"

       Option       "AlwaysCore" "on"

       Option       "Threshold" "50"

       Option       "ScreenNo" "0"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

       Identifier   "eraser1"

       Driver       "wacom"

       Option       "Type" "eraser"

       Option       "Device" "/dev/input/event1"

       Option       "Mode" "Absolute"

       Option       "USB" "on"

       Option       "Tilt" "on"

       Option       "KeepShape" "on"

       Option       "AlwaysCore" "on"

       Option       "Threshold" "20"

       Option       "ScreenNo" "0"

Endsection

# Settings for wacom cursor (mouse)

Section "InputDevice"

       Identifier   "cursor1"

       Driver       "wacom"

       Option       "Type" "cursor"

       Option       "Device" "/dev/input/event1"

       Option       "Mode" "Absolute"

       Option       "USB" "on"

       Option       "Tilt" "on"

       Option       "KeepShape" "on"

       Option       "AlwaysCore" "on"

       Option       "ScreenNo" "0"

Endsection

Section "InputDevice"

       Identifier  "Mouse0"

       Driver      "mouse"

       Option      "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

       Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mouse1"

       Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

       Identifier   "Iiyama MA901U"

       VendorName   "Iiyama"

       ModelName    "MA901U"

       HorizSync    30.0-96.0

       VertRefresh  50-180

       Option       "dpms"

       Modeline     "768x576" 63.07 768 800 960 1024 576 578 590 616

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

       Identifier   "TV"

       VendorName   "Grundig"

       ModelName    "TV"

       HorizSync    30-50

       VertRefresh  60

       Option       "dpms"

EndSection

Section "Device"

       Identifier   "GeForce FX 5200 AGP"

       Driver       "nvidia"

       Option       "UseEdidFreqs" "True"

       VendorName   "GeForce FX 5200"

       BoardName    "GeForce FX 5200"

       BusID        "PCI:1:0:0"

       Option       "NoLogo" "True"

       Option       "TVOverScan" "1.0"

       Option       "NvAGP" "3"

       Option       "ConnectedMonitor" "crt"

       Option       "RenderAccel" "true"

       Screen 0

EndSection

Section "Device"

       Identifier   "GeForce FX 5200 TV"

       Driver       "nvidia"

       Option       "UseEdidFreqs" "True"

       VendorName   "GeForce FX 5200"

       BoardName    "GeForce FX 5200"

       BusID        "PCI:1:0:0"

       Option       "NoLogo" "True"

       Option       "TVOverScan" "1.0"

       Option       "NvAGP" "3"

       Option       "ConnectedMonitor" "tv"

       Option       "TVStandard" "PAL-B"

       Option       "TVOutFormat" "COMPOSITE"

       Option       "RenderAccel" "true"

       Screen 1

EndSection

Section "Device"

       Identifier   "GeForce FX 5200 TV only"

       Driver       "nvidia"

       Option       "UseEdidFreqs" "True"

       VendorName   "GeForce FX 5200"

       BoardName    "GeForce FX 5200"

       BusID        "PCI:1:0:0"

       Option       "NoLogo" "True"

       Option       "TVOverScan" "1.0"

       Option       "NvAGP" "3"

       Option       "ConnectedMonitor" "tv"

       Option       "TVStandard" "PAL-B"

       Option       "TVOutFormat" "COMPOSITE"

       Option       "RenderAccel" "true"

EndSection

Section "Device"

       Identifier   "GeForce FX 5200 Twinview AGP TV"

       Driver       "nvidia"

       Option       "UseEdidFreqs" "True"

       VendorName   "GeForce FX 5200"

       BoardName    "GeForce FX 5200"

       BusID        "PCI:1:0:0"

       Option       "NoLogo" "True"

       Option       "TVOverScan" "1.0"

       Option       "NvAGP" "3"

       Option       "TwinView" "true"

       Option       "ConnectedMonitor" "crt,tv"

       Option       "TwinViewOrientation" "Clone"

       Option       "SecondMonitorHorizSync" "30-50"

       Option       "SecondMonitorVertRefresh" "60"

       Option       "MetaModes" "1600x1200,1024x768@1600x1200; 1024x768,1024x768; 800x600,800x600; 640x480,640x480"

       Option       "TVStandard" "PAL-B"

       Option       "TVOutFormat" "COMPOSITE"

       Option       "RenderAccel" "true"

EndSection

Section "Device"

       Identifier   "GeForce FX 5200 Twinview TV AGP"

       Driver       "nvidia"

       Option       "UseEdidFreqs" "True"

       VendorName   "GeForce FX 5200"

       BoardName    "GeForce FX 5200"

       BusID        "PCI:1:0:0"

       Option       "NoLogo" "True"

       Option       "TVOverScan" "1.0"

       Option       "NvAGP" "3"

       Option       "TwinView" "true"

       Option       "TwinViewOrientation" "Clone"

       Option       "ConnectedMonitor" "tv,crt"

       Option       "SecondMonitorHorizSync" "30.0-96.0"

       Option       "SecondMonitorVertRefresh" "50-180"

       Option       "MetaModes" "1024x768@1600x1200,1600x1200 ; 1024x768,1024x768; 800x600,800x600; 640x480,640x480"

       Option       "TVStandard" "PAL-B"

       Option       "TVOutFormat" "COMPOSITE"

       Option       "RenderAccel" "true"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier   "Screen0"

       Device       "GeForce FX 5200 AGP"

       Monitor      "Iiyama MA901U"

    DefaultDepth     24

    Subsection "Display"

               Depth       8

               Modes       "1600x1200" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480" "400x300"

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

               Depth       16

               Modes       "1600x1200" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480" "400x300"

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

               Depth       24

               Modes       "1600x1200" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480" "400x300"

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier   "Screen1"

       Device       "GeForce FX 5200 TV"

       Monitor      "TV"

    DefaultDepth     24

    Subsection "Display"

               Depth       8

               Modes       "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

               Depth       16

               Modes       "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

               Depth       24

               Modes       "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier   "Screen2"

       Device       "GeForce FX 5200 Twinview AGP TV"

       Monitor      "Iiyama MA901U"

    DefaultDepth     24

    Subsection "Display"

               Depth       8

               Modes       "1600x1200" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480" "400x300"

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

               Depth       16

               Modes       "1600x1200" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480" "400x300"

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

               Depth       24

               Modes       "1600x1200" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480" "400x300"

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier   "Screen3"

       Device       "GeForce FX 5200 Twinview TV AGP"

       Monitor      "TV"

    DefaultDepth     24

    Subsection "Display"

               Depth       8

               Modes       "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

               Depth       16

               Modes       "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

               Depth       24

               Modes       "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier   "Screen4"

       Device       "GeForce FX 5200 TV only"

       Monitor      "TV"

    DefaultDepth     24

    Subsection "Display"

               Depth       8

               Modes       "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

               Depth       16

               Modes       "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

               Depth       24

               Modes       "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

    EndSubsection

EndSection
```

----------

## Mr_Myaghi

Damn, can't get it to work. Been trying for years to achieve a nice setup with the tv but can't seem to get it the way I want. The console shows up on the tv and my tft-monitor goes blank....arrrgghh.

Anyone else?

I have never gotten my screen to appear as the first connected monitor, it's always the "SecondMonitor".

How can I solve this?

----------

## bus.dch

Which video card do you have?

----------

## Mr_Myaghi

I have a Geforce4 Ti4800

----------

## bus.dch

Okay, so if I found the right info on the web, your flatscreen is connected to your DVI, and you have S-Video out. Is this how you are set up for dual-display?

Now, what is it you want to do, run the nvidia driver in spanning mode? (X just sees one double-wide screen)

Or do you want to run X on two screens? (X sees two displays. You can enable xinerama to combine them.)

I guess the part I don't understand is this: the DVI output should never go blank, if you have no options passed to the nvidia driver in your X config. So that's why I'm asking questions about your X config.

You should definitely take a look at http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/ also. There might be someone who has tried to do a similar thing there.

----------

